# Rash in armpit and thigh area as well as on belly



## quilty (Feb 5, 2013)

I am hoping to find some information about a possible cause for my dog to have this problem. She is a rescue and according to the people who had her she never had any sort of rash. She is 20 months old but what is different is that it does not seem to bother her. She is not itching or licking at it. She has been on antibiotics which seemed to help the first time but when it came back they did nothing. I have read other dog forums about this problem but they mostly talk about how their dogs are itching or biting thems. Senna is not doing anything like this. Has anyone else had this problem with the Vizsla breed.

thanks


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It's most likely an allergy. I don't understand why vets are so quick to put pups on antibiotics.

Riley and Cooper have both had it a few times. They used to have issues with running through grasses/bushes/trees until we switched their food. I haven't seen a single allergy problem since then. (We have them on Canidae Pure Sea.)

You could try some benadryl (yes, human benadryl). The dosage for dogs is listed somewhere online. It may also help to wipe her down with a damp cloth after she runs around outside. If it's the food she's eating (allergy issues can manifest at any age) you could try switching her to something grain-free. The recommended diet for allergies is something grain-free and fish/potato based.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with threefsh...most likely an allergy. Coya has had a rash a few times in the same areas you are describing. The first time we did bring her to the vet and she was put on an antibiotic. The other times we just let it run it's course, giving her benadryl as needed. The rash didn't seem to be bothering her so we didn't see a need to visit the vet again. 

There was a time where one of her harnesses was rubbing under her armpits and it caused irritation, but I'm sure you've already ruled things like that out.

I wouldn't be too concerned. As long as they are eating/drinking and it isn't bothering her. GL!


----------



## quilty (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you threefsh and Coya. I was thinking it might be food allergy as I have noticed at times if she has too much chicken it seems to be worse than when she does not. I have just removed all chicken treats and have changed her food to one with no chicken meal or by-products. I will try the Benadryl and see how that works. 

Thanks again,


----------

